# Anyone wear chukka boots?



## UK2004 (Jan 13, 2007)

Seeing these turn up in lots of stores including high end shoe stores, low cut suede type boot, what are they usually worn with?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

UK2004 said:


> Seeing these turn up in lots of stores including high end shoe stores, low cut suede type boot, what are they usually worn with?


I'm not a very big fan of chukka and desert boots, not very sleek or good looking in my opinion.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I wear chukka boots all the time! They are great for casual wear. They can be very sleek if you find the right ones. Crockett & Jones makes some beautiful ones.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I bought a pair of Clarks at the advice of a bunch of people on Styleforum, and they were really uncomfortable. Plus, since I have a high instep, they were virtually unwearable: the shoe digs into my foot where the laces meet; there must not be enough vertical room for the instep. Having said that, I like the look and would like to get another pair in the future, but with a lack of stores in my area, I'm not sure which brand to give a try.


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, I do. They are perhaps my most comfortable pair of shoes. They're Alden cigar shell, and I wear them with everything from jeans to suits:


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*two eyelet boots are a joke*



camorristi said:


> I'm not a very big fan of chukka and desert boots, not very sleek or good looking in my opinion.


 Your opinion is correct. Every picture confirms it.
Velcro sneakers have somewhat replaced these as the choice footwear of the blind, but not entirely.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

Matt S said:


> I wear chukka boots all the time! They are great for casual wear. They can be very sleek if you find the right ones. Crockett & Jones makes some beautiful ones.


Are those Tetbury in suede?


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Chukka boots are great, I'm hoping to find a nice pair to supplement my Clark's with


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Your opinion is correct. Every picture confirms it.
> Velcro sneakers have somewhat replaced these as the choice footwear of the blind, but not entirely.


Am I picking some sarcasm? :biggrin: If the OP is looking for some comfortable casual suede boots I would suggest those from Cesare Paciotti at Zappos:


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I've discovered I don't like the feel of that edge hitting my leg above the ankle. I wear my suede ones with jeans in cool weather; that's about it.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

You betcha! Doesn't everyone? Handsome, comfortable and stylish. Ron Rider sell some nice ones - 



In the UK, C&J as already mentioned, and also Alfred Sargent.

I enjoy them with coutnry wear.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

I wear suede chukkas with all kinds of outfits including suits. I rotate Alden unlined snuff suede and tan. The Aldens' don't have as pronounced a chisel toe as C&J pictured above, but are elongated enough to give a nice profile, at least for my 11D models.

In terms of comfort, these guys are like wearing a sock. The flex welt sole is somehow supportive but also flexible and the unlined leather feels like someone is caressing your feet. You don't even notice "the height" of the boot on your ankle. here is the unique Alden snuff suede color:



Ciao,

Wisco


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I love them and wear them often with flat front (creaseless but ironed) khakis. Mine include everything from low-end American Eagle through Bass and Timberland to John Varvatos and higher-end Italian brands. I have no current Clarks, which I think are poorly made.


----------



## Triscuits (May 5, 2010)

ecox said:


> Yes, I do. They are perhaps my most comfortable pair of shoes. They're Alden cigar shell, and I wear them with everything from jeans to suits:


Beautiful shoes! I'm waiting till the fall to get a pair of these, myself. I'm trying to decide between the cigar and the color 8. Can't decide on which i think bridges the gap better between business and casual.


----------



## DonV (Apr 2, 2006)

Wisco said:


> I wear suede chukkas with all kinds of outfits including suits. I rotate Alden unlined snuff suede and tan. The Aldens' don't have as pronounced a chisel toe as C&J pictured above, but are elongated enough to give a nice profile, at least for my 11D models.
> 
> In terms of comfort, these guys are like wearing a sock. The flex welt sole is somehow supportive but also flexible and the unlined leather feels like someone is caressing your feet. You don't even notice "the height" of the boot on your ankle. here is the unique Alden snuff suede color:
> 
> ...


I looked at the unlined suede Alden chukkas today in Hanig's, and I definitely noticed how light and flexible they felt. They definitely seemed shorter than I expected, too. (Shorter than my Clarks desert boots, anyway). Are the cordovan chukkas the same way, or are they higher? I think those are a different last/model.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Any recommendations for budget chukkas that should work with a high instep?


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a few pair of Clarks desert boots and a pair of Clarks desert Khans and I like them all a great deal, for what they are: very casual shoes. Others prefer paying a lot more money for the same design with better quality materials and craftsmanship. For me, if I wanted better materials and craftsmanship, I would be wearing more formal (less casual) shoes.


----------



## Blakewho (May 16, 2008)

I have a high instep and would recommend Sargent's. My suede Havants are my favourite casual footwear and much more comfortable than the C&J Tetburys I picked up last winter. In general C&J chukkas tend to be tighter over the instep than Sargents.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

zblaesi said:


> Any recommendations for budget chukkas that should work with a high instep?


Don't know anything about them, but Bass now has chukkas in variety of leathers sold under their Signature line that are about $130. Could be junk, but haven't seen them. I think Shipton and Henneage has a couple of chukkas that are under $300.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I have to say that my Alden shell Chukkas are a favorite while wearing just about anything. Keep in mind however that my collection is somewhat limited for now and they'll probably see less use later on.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

ecox said:


> Yes, I do. They are perhaps my most comfortable pair of shoes. They're Alden cigar shell, and I wear them with everything from jeans to suits:


These are perhaps the most outstanding pair of Chukkas I have ever seen. I salute you, Ecox! :aportnoy:


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

I have a pair of suede Bass chukkas that I've only had for a short time but so far I like them. I wear them with jeans, khakis and my khaki poplin suit.


----------



## NewComer (May 23, 2009)

I have a pair of the following Chukkas from Ron Rider:

I guess they are not to everyone's tastes, but I love them. I have a strong dislike for Clarks and some of the Chukkas that the "fashion forward" brands have put out as of late, but a well made Chukka can look elegant and feel incredibly comfortable. Check out my review and fit pics over at SF:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=182652


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a pair of AE Stanfords in snuff, which are very comfortable and look great with khakis or jeans. I just spent the last three days, however, shod in Clarks desert boots, which proved to be just as comfortable as the faded jeans with which I wore them. I wouldn't wear them with khakis, and I'm not sure if I'd even wear them with my "dress" jeans, but they were great for tramping around in hot, dirty settings to which I'd prefer not to subject the Stanfords.


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Jeans, desert 'wellies', sweatshirt - comfort, and ideal for just loafing around. We even wore them with shorts in hot, sandy places back in the '60s!


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a pair of Church's Ryder III suede chukka boots, and I wear them with jeans, khakis, chinos. They are probably the most comfortable pair of shoes I own.


----------



## jc1305us (Jan 13, 2009)

*Chukka*

I have two pair from J Crew, one tan pair and one pair of grey. Some of my favorite shoes, and I do get a lot of complements on them! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I have samuel windsor tan chukkas and a pair of kempton loake tan ones. I dont wear them at all at present. They spend most all of their time on the shoe rack. Mainly because i have so many other shoes to wear, and i just admire them on the rack. I hope to wear them someday of course but just dont seem to be in any hurry to.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Alan, is the last pair C&J Tetbury's?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Edward Green Banbury


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Wisco said:


> I wear suede chukkas with all kinds of outfits including suits. I rotate Alden unlined snuff suede and tan. The Aldens' don't have as pronounced a chisel toe as C&J pictured above, but are elongated enough to give a nice profile, at least for my 11D models.
> 
> In terms of comfort, these guys are like wearing a sock. The flex welt sole is somehow supportive but also flexible and the unlined leather feels like someone is caressing your feet. You don't even notice "the height" of the boot on your ankle. here is the unique Alden snuff suede color:
> 
> ...


These, to me, look more like "desert" boots than chukka boots.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Perhaps we should go back in a time machine to 2010 and correct him?!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I wear chukkas and dessies regularly. Today I'm wearing a pair of dessies, classic model - sand coloured suede, 3-eyelets.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Haffman said:


> Perhaps we should go back in a time machine to 2010 and correct him?!


Good idea! Where do we start?


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Chouan said:


> Good idea! Where do we start?


An old-fashioned blue telephone box should do the trick!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Haffman said:


> An old-fashioned blue telephone box should do the trick!


Police box.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I originally didn't consider myself a fan of the chukka boot design, per se, but I sure seem to have accumulated a fair number of pair(s) of such designs, particularly if we include all ankle height boot/shoe designs in the count. Those unlined Alden suede chukkas, recalled by Chouan, are like having two hunks of leather love wrapped around one's feet. I challenge you to find a more comfortable pair of footwear! LOL. They need no correction.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I recently bought myself, online, a pair of Loake Pimlico chukkas. A beautifully made shoe, but, unfortunately too big for me, even though in my size. Rather than return them (I had, afterall, ordered the size that was marked on the boot) I let my son try them on. A perfect fit! He is now the proud owner of a superb pair of boots that he almost never takes off! He now, partly because of them, has taken a real interest in clothes and has set out on the endless quest towards being decently dressed. For example, wearing a tie because he wants to! (he's 20)


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd like to go back in time and correct my 2010 post. The Clarkes are in no way as comfy as the Stanfords. Moreover, last year I acquired some Rancourt X Brooks Brothers chukka mocs. Since getting those, I can't look at my Clarks and keep a straight face.

I also own a pair of AE Malverns, which are quite nice and have become one of my wet weather choices, thanks to the Dainite.

I'd like to acquire some more Rancourt chukkas, now that they've introduced a Blake welted line in addition to their mocs. I'd love to pick up some Alden shell chukkas, but that's never going to happen.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I like chukkas and have four pairs, three of them suede - some Sargents, some by Sanders and some by Loake. They are smart yet informal. Desert boots are not quite the same thing - they are informal but not smart.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> I'd love to pick up some Alden shell chukkas, but that's never going to happen.


My Alden Shell Chukkas are my number 1 go to shoe (boot). Rugged and elegant at the same time, they are quite versatile and I've paired them with anything from jeans to suits (informal occasions).


----------



## mdinz (Aug 6, 2012)

I like my suede chukka boots from LL Bean. They are maybe not as sleek as some others you might have seen, but having a wide foot puts most of those options off the table. I bought the EE version in my size and am very pleased. I made a very nice modification to the suede one night by spraying a light rainfall of olive oil onto the front of the boots during one of my cooking classes, oops. I decided to apply a coating or two of sno-seal to mask the damage and they are now a very cool pair of waxed boots, much darker than the original with unique look.

-cheers and good luck!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I just got a pair of the discontinued Katmai's from AE. They're at the shoemakers right now getting lifts on the left but I like them already. When they are done i expect to wear them a lot with any casual ensemble. No tie=chukka Tie=no chukka, IMO.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Anybody know what these are, please?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Chouan said:


> Anybody know what these are, please?


George boots, possibly Alfred Sargent, they look old fashioned enough to be Sargent.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> George boots, possibly Alfred Sargent, they look old fashioned enough to be Sargent.


No, those aren't George boots. George boots are quite different:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I realise you're in Northampton  but they look very like an old pair of George boots I used to have in the 80s. That said I grant you the toe is perhaps too rounded and the shaft perhaps a tad too relaxed. But nor are they chukkas.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I realise you're in Northampton  but they look very like an old pair of George boots I used to have in the 80s. That said I grant you the toe is perhaps too rounded and the shaft perhaps a tad too relaxed. But nor are they chukkas.


George boots are rather higher and sleeker than Chouan's, and the side quarters are cut back, rather than extending forward onto the vamp. If I had to think of a name for Chouan's boots (sorry, Chouan), I would call them gardening boots.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Have alook at the boots ident thread I created earlier. Nice pair of Georges on there.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Have alook at the boots ident thread I created earlier. Nice pair of Georges on there.


Can you provide a link to the boot identification thread? For some reason I thought a George Boot had a buckle like a monk strap.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Alden sells an ankle height boot design that features a single strap and buckle closure and is referred to as a George Boot, by the manufacturer. Perhaps therein lies a source of our confusion. The shoemakers refer to certain designs by one name and members like the Earl see such designs and apply another moniker to it. Two thirds of the chukka boots (as labelled and sold by the respective manufacturers) included in my collection would be referred to by other design names by some in our membership. Consensus seems an elusive reality in this instance, but IMHO, It really does not matter what the designs are called as long as they appeal to my eye and feel great on my feet!


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Alden sells an ankle height boot design that features a single strap and buckle closure and is referred to as a George Boot, by the manufacturer. Perhaps therein lies a source of our confusion. The shoemakers refer to certain designs by one name and members like the Earl see such designs and apply another moniker to it. Two thirds of the chukka boots (as labelled and sold by the respective manufacturers) included in my collection would be referred to by other design names by some in our membership. Consensus seems an elusive reality in this instance, but IMHO, It really does not matter what the designs are called as long as they appeal to my eye and feel great on my feet!


Indeed, I was going off of Alden's name/description. I think we ran into the same problem a few weeks ago with tank boots being called a 6 eyelet Chukka. It was Alden who mis-named them on that occasion as well.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

In the UK, a 'George boot' is generally identified only with the style in the photograph that I posted earlier on this thread. I'm not sure how the name was derived, but that particular type of boot is an item of army dress uniform worn on ceremonial occasions and seldom outside of that context (although there is no reason at all why).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

justonemore said:


> Can you provide a link to the boot identification thread? For some reason I thought a George Boot had a buckle like a monk strap.


It's on the first page on the Fashion Forum https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?121336-Boots-identification


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
...but Earl, in the interest of full disclosure, doesn't the list to which you refer include only your definition(s) of what features constitute each of the designs included in your list. Designers and manufacturers might disagree with your conclusions and for the potential shoe shopper, knowing what the seller calls a particular design, while technically incorrect, might be very useful information, none-the-less...yes, no?

PS: Thanks for coming up with your list!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Just picked up this Zegna pair:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ...but Earl, in the interest of full disclosure, doesn't the list to which you refer include only your definition(s) of what features constitute each of the designs included in your list. Designers and manufacturers might disagree with your conclusions and for the potential shoe shopper, knowing what the seller calls a particular design, while technically incorrect, might be very useful information, none-the-less...yes, no?


Yes!

My intention with the list is that those who don't know can talk to those of us who do more easily if we all have knowledge of the basic features of the various boots.

For example, it's exactly the same thing when an American says, "but a blazer must have metal buttons" Not in the UK.

Also, many UK and US website sell Bluchers as Oxfords, doesn't make it right, but also I don't think it helps the shopper either. It means that terms, like Oxford boot, actually have no meaning as they apply to everything.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ...but Earl, in the interest of full disclosure, doesn't the list to which you refer include only your definition(s) of what features constitute each of the designs included in your list. Designers and manufacturers might disagree with your conclusions and for the potential shoe shopper, knowing what the seller calls a particular design, while technically incorrect, might be very useful information, none-the-less...yes, no?
> 
> PS: Thanks for coming up with your list!


This only helps if all manufacturers named it the same. Alden naming a tank boot as a chukka doesn't mean C&J will follow. I'd be more in favor of using the proper name as given. It avoids the confusion & honestly, wrongly naming a product gives me the impression that Alden doesn't know its own main product (shoes). It also leaves the seller knowing less than the buyer. "Yes, I'd like a tank boot." "Sorry sir, all we have are 6 eylet chukkas."


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

justonemore said:


> This only helps if all manufacturers named it the same.


Exactly, because they don't! And that is part of the reaosn I created the boots ident thread, so that newcomers to the world of boots could get to know the defining features of various boot types & not be swayed by shoesellers cashing in on a certain boot name or aspect of footwear by naming something incorrectly.

For example, this Sebago boating shoe-hi-top trainer is sold as a "chukka boot" Really? I don't think so

https://s.cdon.com/media-dynamic/im...er_leather_chukka_boots_85-21058007-xtrab.jpg


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Actually Alden marketed a Tanker boot design through LeatherSoul, in www.leathersoul.com. The design might have had only six eyelets, but as I recall it featured an eight eyelet lacing throat and an 8" high shaft...a different animal entirely than a chukka boot!


----------



## niv (Sep 15, 2012)

I never wore chukkas until I started to read this forum. Now I have two: an and a . I love both pairs and my go to casual shoes are now the Peal's. Both are very comfortable.


----------

